

Bits and Barbarism - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/23/opinion/krugman-bits-and-barbarism.html

======
pnathan
What an odd piece. I wish he had given some rationale for his attack. It's a
badly fallacious argument as it stands (perhaps he has written more technical
and correct essays elsewhere?).

~~~
ArkyBeagle
I expect he assumes you are already familiar with Keynes: "In truth, the gold
standard is already a barbarous relic. Monetary Reform (1924), p. 172" ( cut &
paste from Wikiquote )

Krugman is directly opposed to hard-money thinking, which he views as in the
ascendant.

